# System Freeze

## munky

I'm running an AMD 64 3400+ laptop with a 2.6.9r2 (gentoo-development) kernel. Randomly my computer will lockup. There is no set pattern as to when it happens or how. There is no record of it via the log or kernel messages. It locks up to the point where I think the hd stops spinning. I have hdparm set at 50 for power saving. I need this fixed ASAP. Any suggestions are appreciated.

-=mUnky=-

----------

## smart

Temperature ok ?

First thing i'd try is activate/deactivate (invert) or exchange (from APM to ACPI this being a rather new machine) inclusion of powermanagement in the kernel.

/var/log/messages ? 

dmesg ?

----------

## munky

Here is my dmesg. I'm doing an "emerge -U world" and my CPU is at 76C. If you have any ideas please let me know.

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3 ) 

Linux version 2.6.9-rc2 (root@lappy.lan) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 SMP Tue Sep 21 15:07:17 Local time zone must be set--see zic  

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fffffc0 (ACPI data) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffffc0 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved) 

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24 

Number of nodes 1 (0) 

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fff0000 

Using node hash shift of 24 

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fff0000 

No mptable found. 

On node 0 totalpages: 262128 

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1 

  Normal zone: 258032 pages, LIFO batch:16 

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1 

Looks like a VIA chipset. Disabling IOMMU. Overwrite with "iommu=allowed" 

ACPI: RSDP (v000 OID_00                                    ) @ 0x00000000000e5010 

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INSYDE RSDT_000 0x00000001 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x000000003fffcc40 

ACPI: FADT (v001 INSYDE FACP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x000000003ffffaa0 

ACPI: BOOT (v001 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x000000003ffffb90 

ACPI: DBGP (v001 INSYDE DBGP_000 0x00000100 _CSI 0x00010101) @ 0x000000003ffffbc0 

ACPI: MADT (v001 INSYDE APIC_000 0x30303030 0000 0x30303030) @ 0x000000003ffffb30 

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INSYDE   K8T400 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000 

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000 

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled) 

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 16 

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1]) 

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0]) 

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 1 

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl) 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level) 

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override. 

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override. 

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override. 

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information 

Built 1 zonelists 

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3  console=tty0 

Initializing CPU#0 

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes) 

time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer. 

time.c: Detected 800.056 MHz processor. 

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25 

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes) 

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes) 

Placing software IO TLB between 0x2193000 - 0x6193000 

Memory: 956512k/1048512k available (4121k kernel code, 0k reserved, 2330k data, 232k init) 

Calibrating delay loop... 1572.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=786432) 

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256 (order: 0, 4096 bytes) 

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line) 

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line) 

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0 

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line) 

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line) 

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ stepping 0a 

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1023.67 usecs. 

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs. 

Only one processor found. 

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs 

init IO_APIC IRQs 

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 1-0, 1-16, 1-17, 1-18, 1-19, 1-20, 1-21, 1-22, 1-23 not connected. 

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1 

Using local APIC timer interrupts. 

Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer. 

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping. 

Brought up 1 CPUs 

CPU0:  online 

 domain 0: span 01 

  groups: 01 

  domain 1: span 01 

   groups: 01 

   domain 2: span 01 

    groups: 01 

DEV: registering device: ID = 'platform' 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:platform 

bus type 'platform' registered 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

NET: Registered protocol family 16 

device class 'pci_bus': registering 

bus type 'pci' registered 

device class 'tty': registering 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

PCI: Using configuration type 1 

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519) 

Registering sys device 'node0' 

Registering sys device 'cpu0' 

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040715 

ACPI: Interpreter enabled 

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing 

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00) 

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00) 

DEV: registering device: ID = 'pci0000:00' 

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pci0000:00 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = '0000:00' 

class_hotplug - name = 0000:00 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = '0000:01' 

class_hotplug - name = 0000:01 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = '0000:02' 

class_hotplug - name = 0000:02 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:00.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:00.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:01.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:01.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:01.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:09.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:09.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:09.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:09.1' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:09.1 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:09.1 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:0a.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:0a.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:0a.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:0b.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:0b.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:0b.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:10.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:10.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:10.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:10.1' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:10.1 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:10.1 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:10.2' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:10.2 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:10.2 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:10.3' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:10.3 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:10.3 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:11.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:11.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:11.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:11.1' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:11.1 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:11.1 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:11.5' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:11.5 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:11.5 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:11.6' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:11.6 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:11.6 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:12.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:12.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:12.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:18.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:18.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:18.0 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:18.1' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:18.1 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:18.1 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:18.2' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:18.2 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:18.2 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:00:18.3' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:18.3 

bus pci: add device 0000:00:18.3 

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:01:00.0' 

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:01:00.0 

bus pci: add device 0000:01:00.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 5) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15) 

device class 'misc': registering 

device class 'scsi_host': registering 

bus type 'scsi' registered 

device class 'scsi_device': registering 

SCSI subsystem initialized 

Linux Kernel Card Services 

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm] 

device class 'pcmcia_socket': registering 

bus type 'usb' registered 

device class 'usb_host': registering 

device class 'usb': registering 

bus usb: add driver usbfs 

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs 

bus usb: add driver hub 

usbcore: registered new driver hub 

bus usb: add driver usb 

device class 'input': registering 

bus type 'i2c' registered 

bus i2c: add driver i2c_adapter 

device class 'i2c-adapter': registering 

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-17 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-18 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:09.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-19 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 177 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-21 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 193 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-20 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 201 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-22 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.6[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 209 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-23 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217 

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (1-16 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1) 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225 

number of MP IRQ sources: 15. 

number of IO-APIC #1 registers: 24. 

testing the IO APIC....................... 

IO APIC #1...... 

.... register #00: 01000000 

.......    : physical APIC id: 01 

.... register #01: 00178003 

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017 

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1 

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003 

.... IRQ redirection table: 

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:    

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00 

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39 

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31 

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41 

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49 

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51 

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59 

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61 

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69 

 09 001 01  0    1    0   1   0    1    1    71 

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79 

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81 

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89 

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91 

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99 

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1 

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1 

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9 

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1 

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9 

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9 

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1 

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1 

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9 

Using vector-based indexing 

IRQ to pin mappings: 

IRQ0 -> 0:2 

IRQ1 -> 0:1 

IRQ3 -> 0:3 

IRQ4 -> 0:4 

IRQ5 -> 0:5 

IRQ6 -> 0:6 

IRQ7 -> 0:7 

IRQ8 -> 0:8 

IRQ9 -> 0:9 

IRQ10 -> 0:10 

IRQ11 -> 0:11 

IRQ12 -> 0:12 

IRQ13 -> 0:13 

IRQ14 -> 0:14 

IRQ15 -> 0:15 

IRQ225 -> 0:16 

IRQ169 -> 0:17 

IRQ177 -> 0:18 

IRQ185 -> 0:19 

IRQ201 -> 0:20 

IRQ193 -> 0:21 

IRQ209 -> 0:22 

IRQ217 -> 0:23 

.................................... done. 

device class 'net': registering 

bus pci: add driver agpgart-amd64 

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0 

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M 

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xb0000000 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'agpgart' 

class_hotplug - name = agpgart 

bound device '0000:00:00.0' to driver 'agpgart-amd64' 

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB) 

device class 'mem': registering 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'mem' 

class_hotplug - name = mem 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'kmem' 

class_hotplug - name = kmem 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'null' 

class_hotplug - name = null 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'port' 

class_hotplug - name = port 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'zero' 

class_hotplug - name = zero 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'full' 

class_hotplug - name = full 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'random' 

class_hotplug - name = random 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'urandom' 

class_hotplug - name = urandom 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'kmsg' 

class_hotplug - name = kmsg 

bus type 'pcmcia' registered 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'i82590' 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'timer0' 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'pit0' 

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'machinecheck0' 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'mcelog' 

class_hotplug - name = mcelog 

device class 'cpuid': registering 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'cpu0' 

class_hotplug - name = cpu0 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'lapic0' 

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $ 

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0 

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1 

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes) 

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au) 

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0 

devfs: boot_options: 0x1 

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de). 

NTFS driver 2.1.17 [Flags: R/W DEBUG]. 

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 1 

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 10 to 1 

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 0 to 1 

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.6, from 5 to 1 

cpci_hotplug: CompactPCI Hot Plug Core version: 0.2 

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5 

fakephp: Fake PCI Hot Plug Controller Driver 

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4 

acpiphp_glue: can't get bus number, assuming 0 

acpiphp_ibm: ibm_acpiphp_init: acpi_walk_namespace failed 

cpcihp_zt5550: ZT5550 CompactPCI Hot Plug Driver version: 0.2 

bus pci: add driver zt5550_hc 

cpcihp_generic: Generic port I/O CompactPCI Hot Plug Driver version: 0.1 

cpcihp_generic: not configured, disabling. 

pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:\_SB_.PCI0 evaluate _BBN fail=0x5 

pciehp: acpi_pciehprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x5 

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:\_SB_.PCI0 evaluate _BBN fail=0x5 

shpchp: acpi_shpchprm:get_device PCI ROOT HID fail=0x5 

device class 'graphics': registering 

bus pci: add driver radeonfb 

bus pci: add driver radeonfb 

kobject_register failed for radeonfb (-17) 

Call Trace:<ffffffff8027d436>{kobject_register+70} <ffffffff803110f5>{bus_add_driver+117}  

       <ffffffff80285799>{pci_register_driver+121} <ffffffff8080bfa4>{radeonfb_init+36}  

       <ffffffff807f3902>{do_initcalls+114} <ffffffff8010c384>{init+212}  

       <ffffffff8011246b>{child_rip+8} <ffffffff8010c2b0>{init+0}  

       <ffffffff80112463>{child_rip+0}  

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line) 

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present) 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID] 

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN] 

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>' 

Registering sys device 'irqrouter0' 

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3) 

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (45 C) 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty' 

class_hotplug - name = tty 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'console' 

class_hotplug - name = console 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptmx' 

class_hotplug - name = ptmx 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty0' 

class_hotplug - name = tty0 

device class 'vc': registering 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcs' 

class_hotplug - name = vcs 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'vcsa' 

class_hotplug - name = vcsa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty1' 

class_hotplug - name = tty1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty2' 

class_hotplug - name = tty2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty3' 

class_hotplug - name = tty3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty4' 

class_hotplug - name = tty4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty5' 

class_hotplug - name = tty5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty6' 

class_hotplug - name = tty6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty7' 

class_hotplug - name = tty7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty8' 

class_hotplug - name = tty8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty9' 

class_hotplug - name = tty9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty10' 

class_hotplug - name = tty10 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty11' 

class_hotplug - name = tty11 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty12' 

class_hotplug - name = tty12 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty13' 

class_hotplug - name = tty13 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty14' 

class_hotplug - name = tty14 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty15' 

class_hotplug - name = tty15 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty16' 

class_hotplug - name = tty16 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty17' 

class_hotplug - name = tty17 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty18' 

class_hotplug - name = tty18 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty19' 

class_hotplug - name = tty19 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty20' 

class_hotplug - name = tty20 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty21' 

class_hotplug - name = tty21 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty22' 

class_hotplug - name = tty22 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty23' 

class_hotplug - name = tty23 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty24' 

class_hotplug - name = tty24 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty25' 

class_hotplug - name = tty25 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty26' 

class_hotplug - name = tty26 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty27' 

class_hotplug - name = tty27 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty28' 

class_hotplug - name = tty28 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty29' 

class_hotplug - name = tty29 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty30' 

class_hotplug - name = tty30 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty31' 

class_hotplug - name = tty31 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty32' 

class_hotplug - name = tty32 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty33' 

class_hotplug - name = tty33 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty34' 

class_hotplug - name = tty34 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty35' 

class_hotplug - name = tty35 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty36' 

class_hotplug - name = tty36 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty37' 

class_hotplug - name = tty37 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty38' 

class_hotplug - name = tty38 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty39' 

class_hotplug - name = tty39 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty40' 

class_hotplug - name = tty40 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty41' 

class_hotplug - name = tty41 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty42' 

class_hotplug - name = tty42 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty43' 

class_hotplug - name = tty43 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty44' 

class_hotplug - name = tty44 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty45' 

class_hotplug - name = tty45 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty46' 

class_hotplug - name = tty46 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty47' 

class_hotplug - name = tty47 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty48' 

class_hotplug - name = tty48 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty49' 

class_hotplug - name = tty49 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty50' 

class_hotplug - name = tty50 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty51' 

class_hotplug - name = tty51 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty52' 

class_hotplug - name = tty52 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty53' 

class_hotplug - name = tty53 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty54' 

class_hotplug - name = tty54 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty55' 

class_hotplug - name = tty55 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty56' 

class_hotplug - name = tty56 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty57' 

class_hotplug - name = tty57 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty58' 

class_hotplug - name = tty58 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty59' 

class_hotplug - name = tty59 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty60' 

class_hotplug - name = tty60 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty61' 

class_hotplug - name = tty61 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty62' 

class_hotplug - name = tty62 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'tty63' 

class_hotplug - name = tty63 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyp9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyp9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptypa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptypa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptypb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptypb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptypc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptypc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptypd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptypd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptype' 

class_hotplug - name = ptype 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptypf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptypf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyq9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyq9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqe' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyqf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyqf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyr9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyr9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyra' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyra 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyrb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyrb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyrc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyrc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyrd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyrd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyre' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyre 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyrf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyrf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptys9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptys9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptysa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptysa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptysb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptysb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptysc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptysc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptysd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptysd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyse' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyse 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptysf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptysf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyt9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyt9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyta' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyta 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptytb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptytb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptytc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptytc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptytd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptytd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyte' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyte 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptytf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptytf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyu9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyu9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyua' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyua 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyub' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyub 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyuc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyuc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyud' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyud 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyue' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyue 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyuf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyuf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyv9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyv9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyva' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyva 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyvb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyvb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyvc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyvc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyvd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyvd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyve' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyve 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyvf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyvf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyw9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyw9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywe' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptywf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptywf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyx9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyx9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxe' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyxf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyxf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyy9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyy9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyya' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyya 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyyb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyyb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyyc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyyc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyyd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyyd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyye' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyye 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyyf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyyf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyz9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyz9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyza' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyza 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyzb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyzb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyzc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyzc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyzd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyzd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyze' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyze 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyzf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyzf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptya9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptya9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyaa' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyaa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyab' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyab 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyac' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyac 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyad' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyad 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyae' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyae 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyaf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyaf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyb9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyb9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyba' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyba 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptybb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptybb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptybc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptybc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptybd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptybd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptybe' 

class_hotplug - name = ptybe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptybf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptybf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyc9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyc9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyca' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyca 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptycb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptycb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptycc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptycc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptycd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptycd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyce' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyce 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptycf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptycf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyd9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyd9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyda' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyda 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptydb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptydb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptydc' 

class_hotplug - name = ptydc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptydd' 

class_hotplug - name = ptydd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyde' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyde 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptydf' 

class_hotplug - name = ptydf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye0' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye1' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye2' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye3' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye4' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye5' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye6' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye7' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye8' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptye9' 

class_hotplug - name = ptye9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyea' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyea 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyeb' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyeb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyec' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyec 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyed' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyed 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyee' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyee 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ptyef' 

class_hotplug - name = ptyef 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyp9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyp9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttypa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttypa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttypb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttypb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttypc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttypc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttypd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttypd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttype' 

class_hotplug - name = ttype 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttypf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttypf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyq9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyq9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqe' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyqf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyqf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyr9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyr9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyra' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyra 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyrb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyrb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyrc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyrc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyrd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyrd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyre' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyre 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyrf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyrf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttys9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttys9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttysa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttysa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttysb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttysb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttysc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttysc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttysd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttysd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyse' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyse 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttysf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttysf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyt9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyt9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyta' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyta 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttytb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttytb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttytc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttytc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttytd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttytd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyte' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyte 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttytf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttytf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyu9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyu9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyua' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyua 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyub' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyub 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyuc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyuc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyud' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyud 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyue' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyue 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyuf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyuf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyv9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyv9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyva' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyva 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyvb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyvb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyvc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyvc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyvd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyvd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyve' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyve 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyvf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyvf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyw9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyw9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywe' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttywf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttywf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyx9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyx9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxe' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyxf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyxf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyy9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyy9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyya' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyya 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyyb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyyb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyyc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyyc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyyd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyyd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyye' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyye 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyyf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyyf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyz9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyz9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyza' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyza 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyzb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyzb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyzc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyzc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyzd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyzd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyze' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyze 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyzf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyzf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttya9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttya9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyaa' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyaa 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyab' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyab 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyac' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyac 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyad' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyad 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyae' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyae 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyaf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyaf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyb9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyb9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyba' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyba 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttybb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttybb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttybc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttybc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttybd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttybd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttybe' 

class_hotplug - name = ttybe 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttybf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttybf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyc9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyc9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyca' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyca 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttycb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttycb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttycc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttycc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttycd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttycd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyce' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyce 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttycf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttycf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyd9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyd9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyda' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyda 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttydb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttydb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttydc' 

class_hotplug - name = ttydc 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttydd' 

class_hotplug - name = ttydd 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyde' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyde 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttydf' 

class_hotplug - name = ttydf 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye0 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye7 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye8' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye8 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttye9' 

class_hotplug - name = ttye9 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyea' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyea 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyeb' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyeb 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyec' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyec 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyed' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyed 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyee' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyee 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyef' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyef 

device class 'raw': registering 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'rawctl' 

class_hotplug - name = rawctl 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'rtc' 

class_hotplug - name = rtc 

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12 

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones 

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds). 

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS0' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS0 

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 8250 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS1' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS1 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS2' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS2 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS3' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS3 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS4' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS4 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS5' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS5 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS6' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS6 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'ttyS7' 

class_hotplug - name = ttyS7 

bus pci: add driver serial 

device class 'firmware': registering 

Using anticipatory io scheduler 

floppy0: no floppy controllers found 

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize 

loop: loaded (max 8 devices) 

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 5.3.19-k2 

Copyright (c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation. 

bus pci: add driver e1000 

bus pci: add driver tg3 

bus pci: add driver via-rhine 

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.2.0-2.6 June-10-2004 Written by Donald Becker 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 217 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'eth0' 

class_hotplug - name = eth0 

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xf0001900, 00:40:d0:5a:8b:1b, IRQ 217. 

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 05e1 Link 0000. 

bound device '0000:00:12.0' to driver 'via-rhine' 

bus pci: add driver via-velocity 

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'lo' 

class_hotplug - name = lo 

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.29. 

bus pci: add driver forcedeth 

orinoco 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al) 

orinoco_plx 0.13e (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>) 

bus pci: add driver orinoco_plx 

orinoco_pci 0.13e (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>) 

bus pci: add driver orinoco_pci 

orinoco_tmd 0.13e (Joerg Dorchain <joerg@dorchain.net>) 

bus pci: add driver orinoco_tmd 

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2 

bus pci: add driver prism54 

netconsole: not configured, aborting 

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2 

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx 

bus type 'ide' registered 

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1 

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 201 

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6 

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later 

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller o

----------

## hinken

Hi Munky!

I have the same cpu you have and Im having a cpu-temp at 40C.

I would change the cpufan if I were you....couse 76C sounds way too high.

Other options is to try memtest(faulty mem) and cpuburn(faulty cpu/mb).(look in portage)

Good luck!

----------

## munky

When I just boot up I'm at 42C. It's when I'm on a full load. BTW, I'm on a lappy, are you?...I was getting that number in my dorm when the lappy was actually on my lap. Now I'm on a table and my full load is only 43C. I think I am going to get one of those USB flatbed dual fans. Apparently when I'm not on a falt surface I'm not getting good temps. I could do the physics, but it sounds logical without actually thinking too much about it.

----------

## Athosonline

Same problem here, you need to be extra carefoul with the heat, there is something you can do however, if you are good with hardware and don't care about risking to loose your waranty, take the laptop apart ( it's really easy, just unscrew the screws in the botom) remove the graphics card heatsink and put some heat-transfer gel on it, for some reason the manufacturer used the conductive staff. There are several posts on this problem on other sites about 64 bit laptops with detailed instructions on how to do it, along with some nice pics too. After I did it the temp droped by about 10 C average! 

Here's a link

http://www.amd64notebooks.com/index.php?page=6&mode=article&k=5

Also, I've read on the above web site's forums that updading the bios helps, however because its unclear wich bios to use I would sugest you dont do it, I haven't done it and I have had absolutely no bios related problems. If you read the reviews on bios update you'll realize that some people complained that they destroied their lappy's bios becausae they didn't update it with the right bios driver, even though the used the direction on the site to choose the driver.

----------

## Ulukay

hoi

do you use azureus?

i got a similarly problem on my pc, i think it's the latest kernel (2.6.10) with the intel e1000 nic

----------

## Eskarel

The reason you have problems when it's on your lap is that laptop exhaust fans are in the bottom of the laptop so you're thighs are blocking the vents be they thunder or otherwise.

The solution I used years ago was a highschool yearbook underneat the laptop.

76 is also enough to crash the pc on it's own.

----------

